# service manual



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

anyboy have a service manual and would anybody know where i could pick one up?


----------



## fiddler_red (May 9, 2007)

You can download a pdf file of the manual at mygmlink.com. I got it last month and it seems to be the complete manual, I just need to read it on the computer screen. I'm NOT printing that one out!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=13470


----------



## Daisey_Moonshine (May 13, 2007)

I ordered my GTO Service Manual from the dealer (parts department) for $130.00, they come in two volumes.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fiddler_red said:


> You can download a pdf file of the manual at mygmlink.com. I got it last month and it seems to be the complete manual, I just need to read it on the computer screen. I'm NOT printing that one out!


*Is there anyway you can save it to disc? Then print out what you need, when you need it.

130.00 OUCH!*


----------

